# (SC) Labrador Retriever for Stud - OTCh, MH, QA2



## Quack Quack (Oct 29, 2003)

OTCh Candlewoods Wyatt Earp UDX8 OGM MH QA2 DS

Sire: NFC FC AFC Five Star General Patton 
Dam: Candlewoods Chances R Just Right 
Elbows:Normal. Hips:Good, CNM: Clear, EIC: Clear, 
Chic#82414 Stud Fee:$1200

Contact: Cat Perry at, email: [email protected]
Phone (864) 420-0147


----------

